# Discord Server for SE Exam Only



## alpine_engineer (Sep 18, 2020)

Hi all,

The exam is coming up, and to stay motivated and talking with people in the same boat as me I thought setting up a discord server could be a good idea to discuss our studies/problems as we count down the days. The link is below:

https://discord.gg/sNaWYkT

Hope to get a crowd!


----------

